# Just wishing to connect and communicate



## Cat Dancer (Jan 7, 2011)

I feel kind of lost and alone. I know people here care and I care about people too. I just want to say hey and hope everyone is hanging on. 

It's snowing here again. I'm kind of tired of winter, but we still have a bit to go. Spring could come early and I would not be sad. :lol:

I wish I could hibernate like a bear or a cat. Cats seem to basically hibernate because they sleep so much.


----------



## CarlaMarie (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Cat Dancer,
Winter is a bummer. My favorite season is spring. It is an exciting time of year. I am down south so it is around the corner. I notice your love of cats. I am a cat and dog fan myself. I have two amazing cats Mikey Moo, ki ki, and Henry the Dog. Miley is a hunter he brought home a bird today. He was mad because I would not allow it in the house. He such a proud hunter. Ki ki is a fat lazy girl who only likes my kids. Henry is my boy he doesn't leave my side.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 7, 2011)

I love spring too. I love dogs too. I have two dogs. They are just mutt dogs, but I love them. Buddy and Lucky are their names. I do love cats. Your cats and dog sound wonderful. Thanks for talking with me.  It made me smile.

I have four cats, Rainbow, Lily, Patti and the King. LOL. He really does think he's the king.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 7, 2011)

We have three fish too, Cookie, Patrick and Poppy.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 7, 2011)

I wonder if the cats think it's weird that you named the members of their seafood buffet...


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 7, 2011)

i wonder...........mg: Probably.


----------



## gooblax (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys 
Just popping in here and noticing the discussion topic, I wanted to share a picture of my cat, taken a couple of minutes after the family got home from our overnight Christmas trip.


"They won't forget me next time!"

Does anyone else have any pet pictures or stories they'd like to share?


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 7, 2011)

Hee hee!!! I love that picture. 

here's a picture of my patti with a Santa hat on.


----------



## Yuray (Jan 7, 2011)

Heres a picture of my cat and my bird.


----------



## CarlaMarie (Jan 7, 2011)

Yuray that is way funny!:lol:


----------



## Yuray (Jan 7, 2011)

There seems to be no smiley for 'absolute humility' for me to paste here, so I will bask in the accolades, knowing they are short lived:notworthy:


----------



## gooblax (Jan 7, 2011)

Cat Dancer - Your cat looks adorable with the Santa hat.  I don't think mine would wear one for long enough to get a picture  I'm glad you liked cat-in-a-bag, lol 

Yuray - Haha!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 7, 2011)

I found a video of *Cookie, Patrick and Poppy*:


----------



## Yuray (Jan 7, 2011)

Hmmmm.....the two fish in the bottom right hand corner..........suspicous behaviour....an affair?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 8, 2011)

That's Patrick and Poppy. They're always late for everything.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 8, 2011)

Hee hee. You all always make me laugh. 

Yuray, i love your cat bird. Although it is a little creepy.


----------



## CarlaMarie (Jan 8, 2011)

I forgot to mention Diego the bunny and the fish. There are four nemo's and becouse my children we will call them Chou-Chou and Jimmy Jack (our nick names for them don't ask why the other one is pooch). They both demanded to name them. The fish have 2 sets of names I can't keep up. I love to photograph my pets. I think they are the best thing since sliced bread. I have amazing pet stories. I bet I could write a book.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 8, 2011)

They are sweet, Carla.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 8, 2011)

But none of them look sliced to me. I don't get it...


----------



## CarlaMarie (Jan 8, 2011)

That is very funny, Dr. Baxter. I can think of lots of funnies but they are probably not appropriate. I apreciate the joke.


----------

